# EXT3-> partition disparue !



## nicogala (22 Octobre 2005)

Alors, lors de ma dernière réinstall, je m'étais fait 3 partitions dont une de 6Go que je destinais à l'installation de distribs de Linux pour essayer... voilà donc que je tente une install de la dernière d'Ubuntu mais qu'au moment de préparer les partitions je me retrouve devant la légendaire incongruité de Linux en matière de clarté utilisateur ... je repère ma partition de 6Go et je choisis EXT3 bon ... ne comprenant pas la suite (je m'imaginais ça un tantinet plus accessible) je me dirige vers le net mais hélas Ubuntu en français est en carafe (et pourtant ils ont un très bon tuto pour l'install... je le sais j'y suis allé avant) 
Bon, soit... remettons ça à demain, j'abandonne l'installation et le mac reboote comme un grand sous X ... mais là la partoche en question n'apparait plus ds le Finder ni dans Utilitaire de Disque :rateau: , logique me direz-vous puisque plus en HFS+ ni Fat ni UFS ... oui mais ensuite ? Je fais quoi moi maintenant avec un DD de 80Go qui n'en fait plus que 68 ? Est-il possible de la récupérer sans tout clean-installer ?
 d'avance...


----------



## FjRond (23 Octobre 2005)

Il est en effet tout à fait normal que la partition n'apparaisse plus. 
On peut lancer la commande disktool pour voir si la partition en question apparaît:

```
[frangi - 23 octobre 2005]Desktop % disktool -l                                          11:45
***Disk Appeared ('/Volumes/fgiron?owner=501',Mountpoint = '/Volumes/fgiron', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s1',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s2',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s3',Mountpoint = '/', fsType = 'hfs', volName = 'Tiger')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s4',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s5',Mountpoint = '/Volumes/Audio_Video', fsType = 'hfs', volName = 'Audio_Video')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s6',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
```
Il doit être alors possible d'arranger les choses avec la commande diskutil. Faire un « diskutil info » pour chaque partition pour voir la partition montée en unix:

```
[frangi - 23 octobre 2005]Desktop % diskutil info disk0s2                                11:45
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0s2
   Device Identifier:  disk0s2
   Mount Point:        
   Volume Name:        

   Partition Type:     Apple_Bootstrap
   Bootable:           Not bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA
   SMART Status:       Verified

   Total Size:         977.0 KB
   Free Space:         0.0 B

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          No

[frangi - 23 octobre 2005]Desktop % diskutil info disk0s4                                11:51
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0s4
   Device Identifier:  disk0s4
   Mount Point:        
   Volume Name:        

   Partition Type:     Apple_UNIX_SVR2
   Bootable:           Is bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA
   SMART Status:       Verified

   Total Size:         27.5 GB
   Free Space:         0.0 B

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          No
```
Puis reformater la partition :

```
% diskutil eraseDisk "Journaled HFS+" <nouveau_nom> disk0s4
```
en remplaçant disk0s4 par l'ID de la bonne partition (disk0s*n*).

*NB* : Faire une sauvegarde des données : on ne sait jamais.


----------



## nicogala (24 Octobre 2005)

Ok, c'est g&#233;nial de m'avoir r&#233;pondu si... bien  c'est tr&#232;s clair 
Alors, j'ai fait "disktool -l" et &#231;a me donne : 

***Disk Appeared ('disk0',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s1',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s3',Mountpoint = '/', fsType = 'hfs', volName = 'DurX')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s5',Mountpoint = '/Volumes/Dur2', fsType = 'hfs', volName = 'Dur2')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s7',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')


Est-ce normal qu'ils n'y ait pas de disk0s2 , 4 et 6 alors que chez toi ils apparaissent ?


ensuite j'ai fait comme tu m'as conseill&#233;: 

diskutil info disk0  
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0
   Device Identifier:  disk0
   Mount Point:        
   Volume Name:        

   Partition Type:     Apple_partition_scheme
   Bootable:           Not bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA
   SMART Status:       Verified

   Total Size:         74.5 GB
   Free Space:         0.0 B

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          No
   OS 9 Drivers:       No
   Low Level Format:   Not Supported




diskutil info disk0s1
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0s1
   Device Identifier:  disk0s1
   Mount Point:        
   Volume Name:        

   Partition Type:     Apple_partition_map
   Bootable:           Not bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA

   Total Size:         31.5 KB
   Free Space:         0.0 B

   Read Only:          Yes
   Ejectable:          No




diskutil info disk0s2
Disk Utility Tool       ?2002-2003, Apple Computer, Inc.
Usage:  diskutil [list|information|info] [Mount Point|Disk Identifier|Device Node]
Display partition or disk information.  Root access is not required.

apparemment elle n'y est vraiment pas...




diskutil info disk0s3
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0s3
   Device Identifier:  disk0s3
   Mount Point:        /
   Volume Name:        DurX

   File System:        Journaled HFS+
                       Journal size 8192 k at offset 0xe3000
   Permissions:        Enabled
   Partition Type:     Apple_HFS
   Bootable:           Is bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA

   Total Size:         28.1 GB
   Free Space:         22.3 GB

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          No




diskutil info disk0s5
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0s5
   Device Identifier:  disk0s5
   Mount Point:        /Volumes/Dur2
   Volume Name:        Dur2

   File System:        Journaled HFS+
                       Journal size 8192 k at offset 0x145000
   Permissions:        Enabled
   Partition Type:     Apple_HFS
   Bootable:           Is bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA

   Total Size:         40.3 GB
   Free Space:         21.2 GB

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          No



Et enfin :

diskutil info disk0s7
   Device Node:        /dev/disk0s7
   Device Identifier:  disk0s7
   Mount Point:        
   Volume Name:        

   Partition Type:     Apple_Bootstrap
   Bootable:           Not bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           ATA

   Total Size:         5.8 GB
   Free Space:         0.0 B

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          No

Et c'est cette derni&#232;re qui nous int&#233;resse  , 

Je n'ai pas exactement les m&#234;mes choses que toi, c'est normal ?

Avant de passer &#224; la commande suivante, j'aimerai savoir exactemement ce qu'elle va faire : est-ce un simple effacement+reformatage en hfs+journalis&#233;  ou cel&#224; veut dire que &#231;a doit simplement effacer la partition sens&#233;e &#234;tre en hfs+journalis&#233; de nom disk0s7 ? En bref, apr&#232;s avoir valid&#233; cette commande qu'obtiendrais-je exactement ?

Et le nouveau nom &#224; entrer, est-ce le nom personalis&#233; que l'on peut donner &#224; ses partitions dans le Finder (comme j'ai nomm&#233; DurX celle de boot et Dur2 la seconde...) ?

Encore merci


----------



## FjRond (24 Octobre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce normal qu'ils n'y ait pas de disk0s2 , 4 et 6 alors que chez toi ils apparaissent ?
> .../...
> Et enfin :
> 
> ...


oui



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas exactement les mêmes choses que toi, c'est normal ?


Oui, puisque j'ai les partitions disk0s2 disk0s4 disk0s6 dédiées à ma Debian.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Avant de passer à la commande suivante, j'aimerai savoir exactemement ce qu'elle va faire : est-ce un simple effacement+reformatage en hfs+journalisé  ou celà veut dire que ça doit simplement effacer la partition sensée être en hfs+journalisé de nom disk0s7 ? En bref, après avoir validé cette commande qu'obtiendrais-je exactement ?


 Une partition visible à nouveau avec OS X.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et le nouveau nom à entrer, est-ce le nom personalisé que l'on peut donner à ses partitions dans le Finder (comme j'ai nommé DurX celle de boot et Dur2 la seconde...) ?


 Tout à fait.
En fait, diskutil fait les mêmes choses qu'Utilitaire de disque, mais en ligne de commande. N'oubliez pas tout de même les sauvegardes : on ne sais jamais.

Encore merci [/QUOTE]Pas de quoi.


----------



## nicogala (26 Octobre 2005)

Arf... voil&#224; ce que j'obtiens 

diskutil eraseDisk "Journaled HFS+" Dur3 disk0s7  
Started erase on disk disk0 
Creating Partition Map
Could not unmount disk for zeroing

Partitioning encountered error Could not unmount disk (-10000) on disk disk0 


Pourquoi disk0 et pas disk0s7 d'ailleur ? quelle nuance ? que veut-il dire ?
(J'avais mis Dur3 entre < > le premier coup, dans le doute de ta notation)

je stagne...


----------



## FjRond (27 Octobre 2005)

Les &#171; <> &#187;, c'&#233;tait juste pour distinguer le nom du disque du nom des commandes. Il ne fallait pas les reproduire, bien s&#251;r.
Oui, diskutil ne pourrait donc pas d&#233;monter un disque qu'il ne reconna&#238;t pas comme mont&#233;. J'ai essay&#233; de voir s'il y avait une possibilit&#233;, mais je crains bien maintenant qu'il faille reformater tout le disque.


----------



## nicogala (27 Octobre 2005)

Et il n'y aurait pas moyen de d&#233;monter la partition avec autre-chose, genre pourquoi pas en remettant le disque d'install d'Ubuntu et en retournant &#224; l'&#233;tape de partitionnement ? (na&#239;vement : ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait devrait pouvoir &#234;tre d&#233;fait non ?)
Je me doutes qu'Ubuntu ne me formatera rien en HFS mais au moins re-rendre la partition formatable...?


----------



## FjRond (27 Octobre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y aurait pas moyen de démonter la partition avec autre-chose, genre pourquoi pas en remettant le disque d'install d'Ubuntu et en retournant à l'étape de partitionnement ? (naïvement : ce qui a été fait devrait pouvoir être défait non ?)
> Je me doutes qu'Ubuntu ne me formatera rien en HFS mais au moins re-rendre la partition formatable...?


En effet, c'est à essayer. Mais je ne connais pas Ubuntu (je n'ai essayé que le Live CD). Voyez les options proposées dans le programme d'installation. Il faut essayer de transformer la partition formatée en Unix en espace libre. À partir de là, c'est gagné.


----------



## nicogala (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai honte d'avoir mis tant de temps à m'y remettre :rose:
Bon, après plusieurs essais en bootant sur le cd Ubuntu, j'ai essayé de formater ma petite partition en FAT32 sans succès, j'ai changé le point de montage qui m'était proposé en /Volumes/DUR (en prenant modèle sur mon autre partition secondaire... mais sans succès non plus, mon disk0s7 apparaissait tjrs pareil dans le terminal d'OsX 
J'ai fini par effacer la partition à partir d'Ubuntu et donc c'est maintennant un espace libre... mais là pour le coup c'est plus du tout reconnu par OsX, j'obiens avec disktool -l ma liste qui s'arrette maintenant à disk0s5 ... 
Si vous saviez si je peux faire qque chose à ce niveau-là


----------



## er_mouloud (20 Juin 2006)

Hello, 

Après une maneuvre malheureuse lors de l'installation d'ubuntu, j'ai effacer ma deuxième partition de 5gb, la principale étant dédiée à os x. J'en suis au même stade que Nicogala.

Le problème est que la petite partition n'est plus reconnue. Voilà ce que j'obtiens en executant disktool

softbank218113016038:~ yannick$ disktool -l
***Disk Appeared ('disk0',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s1',Mountpoint = '', fsType = '', volName = '')
***Disk Appeared ('disk0s2',Mountpoint = '/', fsType = 'hfs', volName = 'principal')

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à faire revivre cette partition?

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## nicogala (21 Juin 2006)

Ah... toi aussi... bienvenu au club alors  
perso j'en suis donc tjrs au même point, ça attendra la prochaine opportunité de ré-instalation... (et j'espère que ça ne créera pas de pblm à ce moment-là genre "Utilitaire de disque n'a pu accéder au volume xxx, le reformatage a échoué" :rateau: )


----------



## er_mouloud (22 Juin 2006)

En attendant, j'ai profité du fait d'avoir une seule partition pour utiliser boot camp et installer windows. Mon disque de 120g apparait comme un disque de 111g dans l'utilitaire de disque. 
Moi c'est pareil, j'espère que je pourrai le reformater sans trop de problème en temps voulu.


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2006)

laisser vos partitions elles sont r&#233;cup&#233;rables !!!!!

c'est dommage que vous ayez transform&#233; vos ext 3 en espace libre
c'est un tout petit probl&#232;me je n'ai pas le temps d'expliquer aujourd'hui
mais il vous manque juste un petit truc 

mais bon pour les utilisateurs inexp&#233;riment&#233;s je conseil toujours
faite vos petit jeux sur un autre disk et pas sur les partitions de votre disk OSX

et pour ceux qui pref&#232;rent ext-2

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> laisser vos partitions elles sont r&#233;cup&#233;rables !!!!!
> 
> c'est dommage que vous ayez transform&#233; vos ext 3 en espace libre
> c'est un tout petit probl&#232;me je n'ai pas le temps d'expliquer aujourd'hui
> ...


pour Tiger

http://www.nakan.ch/articles/article.php?id=6&no=all


la Ext2FS_1.4d2 fonctionne sous 10.4.4 to 10.4.6
mais reste beta donc attention


----------



## nicogala (26 Juin 2006)

Ouais donc pour nous c'est mort en fait, tu penses qu'on les r&#233;cup&#232;rera en reformatant tout le disque ?


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2006)

oui mais je pense qu'elle est récupérable sans tout mettre à zero
df te montre quoi ?


----------



## nicogala (27 Juin 2006)

Qu&#233; "df" ?


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2006)

C'est une commande du Terminal qui te donne l'occupation de tes disques. Sur mon PB, par exemple :
	
	



```
toto@Hawaii:toto [617]$ df -k
Filesystem              1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s5             33686888 22916208 10514680    69%    /
devfs                          99       99        0   100%    /dev
fdesc                           1        1        0   100%    /dev
<volfs>                       512      512        0   100%    /.vol
/dev/disk0s7             38233796 36788380  1445416    96%    /Volumes/oahu
automount -nsl [213]            0        0        0   100%    /Network
automount -fstab [217]          0        0        0   100%    /automount/Servers
automount -static [217]         0        0        0   100%    /automount/static
/dev/disk0s3              5836804  4011824  1824980    69%    /Volumes/maui
```


----------



## nicogala (27 Juin 2006)

Voilà le truc :


			
				df a dit:
			
		

> Filesystem  512-blocks Used  AvailCapacityMounted on
> /dev/disk0s358848256195450803879117634%  /
> devfs1821820100%  /dev
> fdesc220100%/dev
> ...


Alors... grave ou bien ?


----------

